# Gooseberries and Bees



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

more here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Dean.Ramona/April2010Gooseberries#

deknow


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pict!


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Very very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Picture


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful picture! You must have a powerful lens. You take good photos!


----------

